# hello



## ducttapekid (Nov 18, 2005)

hey hey hey, in theatre, they call me Remo. Last year i was part of the psycho freshman crowd. Now a sophomore. Im into lighting, and really i just want to learn everything about it i can. Lights fascinate me. Perplex me. Mesmerize me. And give me a feeling of accomplishment. Anyone who would like to take the time to explain things to me... ANYTHING. I would love it. Absolutly love it.


Remo


----------



## SketchyCroftPpl (Nov 20, 2005)

Hey There

Sounds like you really love it. Take a look around, I'd say you should deff look through the General Discussion and both of the lighting forums. Theres a huge amount of information there and it seems like practically anything to do with lighting is explained by someone. Feel free to ask questions as well, you can probably get some kind of answer or where to look next rather quickly. 

Sign the guestmap, down at the bottom under the big orange FEED logo.

~Nick


----------

